#ubuntu-my 2011-07-04
<ApOgEE> salam
<fairuz> ApOgEE: salam
<lon3star> jajajajajaj
 * mosc pokes angch2 
<angch2> mosc: pong.
<mosc> u not coming ? 
<angch2> "work". heh.
<angch2> weekday events tough lah.
<ApOgEE> salam fairuz 
<ApOgEE> sori, tak perasan... tadi bizi
<fairuz> halo meng
<meng> same here
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-05
<fairuz> Morning
<ayam> hi, wanna ask how do i convert kmail to thunderbird?
<angch2> ayam: the simplest is to sync all your mails to an imap account, and redownload it using thunderbird
<ayam> angch2: how do i do that? for now, i using kmail (pop).. 
<ayam> mean, the emails downloaded to my laptop from mail server..
<angch2> ayam: 1. setup imap account.
<angch2> 2. select all mails from your local machine.
<angch2> 3. paste into imap account
<angch2> 4. use thunderbird to access imap account.
<angch2> 5. optionally, use thunderbird to copy emails from imap account to local mail folder.
<angch2> 6. add pop access to thunderbird to use local mail folder.
<angch2> (imap recommended over pop wherever possible)
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-06
<manxz> salam, saya mrupakan org baru dalam # ini...
<manxz> mohon tunjuk ajar dari semua rakan
<fairuz> manxz: salam =)
<manxz> :)
<manxz> fairuz: =)
<fairuz> Hello
<meng> join #lowyat-oss
<fairuz> meng: Takdak orang pun situ
<meng> kat #lowyat-foss
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-07
<fairuz> Halo meng
<meng> fairuz: sorry, nak better konektion just now
<masbuntu> nak tukar uniti ke dekstop biasa
<fairuz> masbuntu: Best ape unity :D
<fairuz> quite ok lepas pakai beberapa ketika
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-08
<nima> hi
<nima>   4XBT .Sdn.Bhd company was registered at 2010 with the brilliant experience in general trading  in Malaysia .  We are ready to cooperate in trading fields .  Exportin Identify and provide needed goods and products and manufacturing companies in the world And introduce and offer products and manufactured goods to the world.  Email: info.4xbank@gmail.com H/P:  Malaysia  +60129070573            Iran:+989153116130 Office: +60321630794 F
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-09
<lon3star> alo
 * ejat pokes MyAzhax 
 * ejat pokes mypapit 
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-02
<excalibr> helo kengkawn
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<excalibr> fairuz: reti iptable tak
<fairuz> excalibr: tak
<fairuz> aku tak reti benda2 system admin ni
<excalibr> ades
<fairuz> aku hanyalah seorang integrator
<excalibr> apa tu
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-04
<KageSenshi> ejat, dude u got my mail ? 
<KageSenshi> anyway .. ubuntu-my .. theres opportunity for a desk booth at HiTB KL 2012 .. if you guys interested, ping me .. 
<ejat> KageSenshi: email direct to me or group ? btw thanks .. 
<KageSenshi> ejat, ur ubuntu.com.my address
<KageSenshi> i mean , ubuntu.com
<ejat> ok .. got it 
<ejat> btw .. is it on october?
<KageSenshi> yep october
<fairuz> helo rakan2
 * ejat pang penreturns
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-05
<opocot> helo
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<opocot> helo fairuz
<fairuz> wb hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> tenkiu :)
<hotfloppy> fairuz, penah guna pt-archiver tak ?
<fairuz> hotfloppy: tak pernah, untuk archive apa tu
<fairuz> pt tu menatang ape hehe
<hotfloppy> percona toolkit..
<hotfloppy> asalnya mt (maatkit toolkit)
<hotfloppy> utk archivekan mysql table..
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> alternative untuk raw mysal dump eh?
<fairuz> *mysql
<hotfloppy> lebih kurang la..
<hotfloppy> tapi guna pt-archiver lagi cepat kot..
<hotfloppy> cuma aku tak brapa paham lagi cara nak guna dengan betol..
<hotfloppy> testing2 tu dah jadi, tapi belom confident nak apply atas production server..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<fairuz> takdak test server?
<fairuz> dev server ke
<fairuz> untuk try
<hotfloppy> tadak :(
<fairuz> suruh bos beli hehe
<fairuz> senang nak test benda
<fairuz> pastu apa2 modification sekarang terus kat prod. server?
<fairuz> ganas
<hotfloppy> aku testing kat laptop aku je la..
<hotfloppy> guna vm..
<fairuz> takde la maksud aku kalau k oada setup sebijik mcm prod. server lg elok kan
<fairuz> maksud aku contoh mcm ko test kat vm ko, data sikit maybe takde problem
<fairuz> pastu kalau kat prod. server, data byk, maybe ada problem yg timbul
<fairuz> maybe kalau k otanya kat #mysql ramai akan jawap, mesti ramai yg pakai pt-archiver kat situ
<hotfloppy> tu la..
<hotfloppy> tapi aku sapa nak mintak server sebijik..
<hotfloppy> nak mintak laptop baru pon tak dapat2..
<hotfloppy> padahal laptop ni dah agak teruk dah..
<opocot> klu install headless vm/buat chroot kat prod server tu tak leh ke
<hotfloppy> headless vm kat server eh.. hurm.. cam menarik..
<hotfloppy> tapi tak efek pada load ke ?
<opocot> klu server ada >2 cores, boleh assign 1 core utk vm tu
<opocot> :D
<opocot> ni mungkin berguna http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<hotfloppy> ala.. dah kluar pulak dia..
<hotfloppy> tapi bagos betol phpvirtualbox ni..
<hotfloppy> slalunye aku main VBoxManage je kalo nak snapshot ke apa ke..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<opocot> slmt petang
<fairuz> opocot: selamat
<opocot> helo..test 123
<opocot> fairuz
<fairuz> opocot: yup?
<opocot> pernah cucuk henset ke ubuntu/linux tak?
<fairuz> pernah
<opocot> nak buat reverse usb tethering tapi punya la payah..
<opocot> dulu aku main cucuk je usb tu dah boleh..
<fairuz> tak tau plak tang tu
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-06
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<serdotlin> Helo fairuz
<fairuz> helo
<excalibr> helo rakan2
<fairuz> helo excalibr
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-07
<excalibr_w> helo rakan2
<amirrulhanifah> ade org x?
<excalibr_w> tak sabar betul
<excalibr_w> :(
<unitedpotsmokers> hell..hell..hello
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps fairuz around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps hyperair around a bit with a large trout
<excalibr_w> pot smokersss
<excalibr_w> pergghh nick
<unitedpotsmokers> ya
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-08
<BUHAPEJA> test
<BUHAPEJA> testing2...1...2....3....
<excalibr> testing berjaya
<fzlamn> aloooo
<susahsebut> hi all
<excalibr> bye
<excalibr> hi
<fzlamn> hi...
<fzlamn> susah sebut buat apa tu?
<excalibr> tak layan
<biborn> hi
<susahsebut> aisey
<susahsebut> x perasan la
<susahsebut> tadi aku ping xde yang menyahut
<susahsebut> hihi
<susahsebut> ejat, ada. cun
<susahsebut> hi biborn 
<ejat> nape bos 
<ejat> esok n lusa 
<ejat> sape ade ek kat mosc ? 
<ejat> ata ?
<biborn> haha lama x jumpa abang2 nie.. sihat??
<excalibr> ejat: mosc?
<susahsebut> amin ledang dan jiwa muar johor ada ek?
<ejat> tu la .. 
<ejat> excalibr : www.mosc.my
<ejat> susahsebut : aku blur jugak 2 hari nak present / showcase pe .. 
<ejat> ingat nak suh org isi survey then baru bg CD … ok x ? 
<susahsebut> ok tu jat. 
<susahsebut> ko sorang je ke yang plan dengan manage?
<excalibr> hmm microsoft pun ada
<excalibr> co organizer
<ejat> excalibr : MS mmg dari dulu ade 
<ejat> susahsebut : tgk la sape yang ade 
<ejat> notebook thinkpad aku dah bagi kat adik aku buat praktikal .. so kena ade la jugak yang sudi nak mempamerkan desktop bersama unity … 
<biborn> hahaha..bawak la mac..
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-01
<excalibr> ohayo gozaimasu
<excalibr> wake up and smell the ashes, people
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> excalibr: woot
<excalibr> baru masuk ke fairuz 
<excalibr> hai
<fairuz> excalibr: lama dah
<fairuz> duk menggodek benda 
<excalibr> ugh..tty kena spam dgn errorr msg
<excalibr> fairuz: http://www.whatsmydns.net/#NS/google.com.my
<excalibr> google msia kena poison
<excalibr> angch: o/
<angch> excalibr, ?
<excalibr> o/
<angch> \o
<excalibr> what's up..lot of big sites with .com.my domains kena dns poison today
<excalibr> google, microsoft etc
<fairuz> excalibr: tu la
<angch> excalibr, http://www.zone-h.org/archive/notifier=TiGER-M@TE
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> kohkoh
<excalibr> angch: pernah guna apt-cacher-ng tak
<angch> excalibr, used to. ada long standing bug yang kena restartkan dia setiap x hari.
<angch> sangkut bila downloading.
<excalibr> /me tak faham kenapa default config dia whitelist release/package file
<angch> (8.04 days)
<excalibr> angch: tu version mana
<angch> dah lama, tak ingat.
<excalibr> so what do you use now? i'm going to check out squid-deb-proxy next
<angch> excalibr, we mirror the entire thing. hahahahah
<angch> hassle to make sure it works in office and out of office, so if caching, cache di transparent proxy.
<excalibr> wah...internal repo?
<excalibr> hehe
<angch> excalibr, external.
<angch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.tuxuri.com-archive
<excalibr> lel..so you're the guy behind this local repo
<excalibr> :D
<angch> sorry if down. stupid datacenter throttled, etc.
<excalibr> why you wanted this repo to work out of office? or you intend to make it public to begin with
<angch> laptops.
<angch> client's place, etc, etc.
<angch> damn hard to satisfy the prober's up to date checks, argh.
<excalibr> salamander is 6 hours behind..that's already up-to-date enough
<excalibr> hardy heron tu dah boleh purge entire repo :P
<angch> we still have servers under hardy
<angch> LTS actually *means* something.
<angch> fwiw, the mirror also support https.
<excalibr> How many gig each releases take spaces?
<angch> excalibr, dunno. they lump everything under a pool.
<angch> archives is currently 657G
<angch> releases is 78g
<excalibr> that is freaking huge..didn't know it'd would take much space to setup a repo
<excalibr> ಠ_ಠ
<angch> excalibr, that's the whole thing.
<excalibr> yeah
<excalibr> I wonder how much the entire archives would be reduced to once everyone only use 64-bit releases
<angch> excalibr, fat chance. more requests for 32 bit iso than 64 bit.
<excalibr> :D
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-02
<excalibr> hyperair: what do you think about Lazarus?
<excalibr> http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/index.php?page=whyuse
<hyperair> excalibr: well, nothing will tear me away from emacs.
<hyperair> excalibr: also i dislike pascal.
<excalibr> hyperair: haha..why no love for rad tool
<hyperair> excalibr: rad?
<hyperair> rad as in radical?
<excalibr> rapid app dev tool
<hyperair> huh
<hyperair> you just have a edit-compile-test cycle, right?
<hyperair> any editor that supports compilations is good at that already
<hyperair> and if you want templates to fill in there's always yasnippet for emacs.
<fairuz> hello people
<excalibr> helo. human here
<excalibr> hyperair: i guess but these rad tools to some extent can help speeding up your dev..if you're working on like a complex dev involving gui usually it is way to go, at least on windows
<hyperair> on windows maybe
<hyperair> it isn't usually the case on linux
<hyperair> but you still can, with qtcreator or glade
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> by the way, any idea how to deal with this chroot prob
<excalibr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pCvaapHw
<excalibr> I always get process locking up in the chroot when I try to exit it
<hyperair> kill it?
<excalibr> killing them would only make them span new instances
<excalibr> :(
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> that means it's controlled by upstart.
<hyperair> enter the chroot, and type stop dbus-daemon
<hyperair> er stop dbus
<hyperair> as root
<hyperair> so sudo stop dbus
<hyperair> no wait
<excalibr> weird..dbus ntis even running
<excalibr> isnt
<hyperair> sudo schroot -u root -c liferea stop dbus
 * ejat nice channel alive .. 
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> sudo schroot -u root -c session:liferea -r stop dbus
<excalibr> stop: Unknown instance:
<excalibr> i dont know what just happened but i was finally able to terminate the session
<excalibr> lol
<hyperair> heh
<fairuz> test test
 * ejat test2
<ejat> mana ilang en fairuz
<ejat> angch: u using your own tunnel ? 
<angch> ejat, yes
<ejat> tuxuri have ipv6?
<angch> ejat, er... linode has ipv6, so there.
<angch> really depends on the upstream, kan?
<ejat> :)
<ejat> u subscribe linode for personal ?
<ejat> hows live and business ? 
<angch> ejat, it's the company's.
<angch> ejat, good. busy. and got more time for coding for once.
<ejat> any reason y use linode :) 
<ejat> mind to share ? 
<angch> ejat, cheap and unblocked?
<ejat> angch: wow .. still doing coding ? 
<angch> ejat, why not? good stuff.
<ejat> c00l reason :) thumb up!
<angch> linode: cheap, and unblocked. coz local dc sucks.
<angch> we're using linode as backup.
<ejat> ic .. 
<ejat> aims also sxxk ? 
<angch> aims == expensive.
 * ejat winks
<ejat> AWS ? 
<angch> not as easy to get into vs linode.
<angch> flat rate = rocks
<fairuz> ejat: yo
<fairuz> ada kat mesia dah
<fairuz> :)
<ejat> tau2
<ejat> tp lama x online
<ejat> stay mana skrang ? 
<fairuz> hehe ade je kat sini
<fairuz> keja kat bangsar
<fairuz> stay kat Subang jaya
<excalibr> angch: tapi aims ada pricing lain2 utk local vs international bw
<excalibr> local dc lain takda camtu :D
<angch> excalibr, berapa base price bagi 4u/month?
<angch> 3k for 42u....
<angch> http://www.aims.com.my/colocation-services/co-location-package-and-pricing-in-malaysia/
<angch> eeek
<fairuz> hey rakan2
<fairuz> kat opis aku ada website takleh masuk
<fairuz> kena dns poisoning?
<fairuz> macam boleh search google tapi semua link takleh masuk
<excalibr> angch: ye kena sewa satu rack klu deal direct dgn dc
<excalibr> sewa ded box terus lah
<excalibr> cuba usha softlayer sg
<excalibr> fairuz: .com.my lagi?
<ejat> dah kepunyaan ibm ker blom softlayer tu 
<fairuz> excalibr: tak ni google.com
<fairuz> tapi actually hampir semua website takleh masuk
<fairuz> yang pelik, google.com takleh masuk direct
<excalibr> unifi?
<fairuz> tapi kalau search pakai chrome tu dia keluar search result
<fairuz> tapi semua link takleh tekan
<fairuz> aah unifi
<fairuz> unifi punya dns kena benda ke :D
<excalibr> tak tau la pulak tu..
<excalibr> cuba masuk yg https punya
<fairuz> gmail https boleh
<fairuz> facebook pun boleh
<excalibr> jeng jeng..
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> yang http je takleh baru perasan
<fairuz> kohkoh
<fairuz> ni unifi nye problem ke, ke opis aku 
<fairuz> test test
<fairuz> excalibr: ping
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-03
<Guest59777> o/
<excalibr> fairuz: camna org build deb jadi multiple package
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-04
<fairuz> hello ppl
<excalibr> helo fairuz 
<excalibr> it's just two of us her
<excalibr> adlan lipsinV2 LowKey shah` weldan : ping!
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-05
<fairuz> test
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-06
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-07
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> ping fairuz
 * ejat pokes fairuz
#ubuntu-my 2014-07-04
<djuza> q
<djuza> !
<djuza> quit
<djuza> beep
<djuza> bye
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-29
<mypapit> fakap najmi 
<mypapit> fakap ejat 
<mypapit> fakap shah` 
<mypapit> fakap repeater_my 
<mypapit> fakap hyperair 
<mypapit> fakap excalibr
<mypapit> fakap all those nonsense!!!!
<excalibr> mypapit, oke ke
<najmi> mypapit: wayar putus ke
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> tau x per 
<ejat> putus ke pe nie 
<ejat> ahaks 
<najmi> mypapit tak layan picisan mcm kita ni ejat
<najmi> lepas fakapkan kita dia diam je
<ejat> i je x sama level prof n lect nie 
<ejat> tu yang kena fakap 
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-30
<mypapit> testttt
<mypapit> hmmmmmmmmm
<najmi> woh
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-01
<mypapit> w00t
<ejat> w00t
<ejat> wb angch
<angch> :)
 * angch in docker meetup
<angch> sigh everyone preaching to choir (imho)
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-05
<ejat> mypapit: 
#ubuntu-my 2016-07-05
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-02
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @faizulzone, Cuba reset chrome
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Btw, sync dulu bookmark ke akaun google
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @faizulzone, shutdown pc, selalunya mcm mana..shutdown tanpa tutup semua browser ke or mcm mana?  selalu kalau keluar mcm tu..browse tak off properly lepas tu next start OS, bila open browse mmg dia akan keluar mcm tu
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> @applemacisee, Baik. Japgi saya cuba
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> @Piye926, Dia jadi tiap kali close browser. Walaupun tak restart lagi pun, close bukak balik jadi semula
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> OpenStack Malaysia User Group will organizing the OpenStack 8th Birthday, need community members feedback  - Weekday Office Hours  - Saturday Half Day  - Weekday After Office Hours
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> please feedback at https://www.facebook.com/groups/openstackmy/
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-03
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> @applemacisee, Error dah takde lepas reset chrome. tenkiu bos
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-06
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> https://www.gnome.org/foundation/careers/devops-sysadmin/
